# Never mind



## Nooblord (Mar 25, 2020)

Edit: Never-mind. Didn’t know you’d get a different wall/floor than I did.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

would love to come! thank you!


----------



## Roar (Mar 25, 2020)

Heading over, thank you!!!


----------



## Blades (Mar 25, 2020)

On myyyy waaaaay


----------



## Hikari (Mar 25, 2020)

odd, i got the dig site wall instead

did you buy it with tickets or with bells?


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 25, 2020)

I bought mine with bells. Did anyone wlse have that issue?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

I got ancient wall!


----------



## Hikari (Mar 25, 2020)

Nooblord said:


> I bought mine with bells. Did anyone wlse have that issue?



ahh okay yeah, i bought it with tickets, lol. Is it alright if i come back?


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm coming to visit :3


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 25, 2020)

Oh no, I guess it’s different for everyone. I didn’t know. I’ll buy everyone that posted before this post the misty garden wall.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

omg really? that would be amazing. thank you so much!


----------



## Hikari (Mar 25, 2020)

Nooblord said:


> Oh no, I guess it’s different for everyone. I didn’t know. I’ll buy everyone that posted before this post the misty garden wall.



It should be the same for everyone, its just that buying it with the tickets will get you a different wallpaper, I think. I can test it for ya.


----------



## poppysea (Mar 25, 2020)

can i still come by to visit and try my luck?


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 25, 2020)

Go for it.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

so did you manange to get seconds of misty?


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 25, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> so did you manange to get seconds of misty?



No, can only buy one a day. Was under the impression you could get more with the tickets, but nope.


----------



## Hikari (Mar 25, 2020)

Nope, looks like it doesn't work. Thanks for trying anyways!


----------



## karleraven (Mar 25, 2020)

Nooblord said:


> No, can only buy one a day. Was under the impression you could get more with the tickets, but nope.



It should be in your catalog now though so you could order it i believe...i dont know if you get it instantly though


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

Yep! Have a good day! thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



karleraven said:


> It should be in your catalog now though so you could order it i believe...i dont know if you get it instantly though



its a special item that can not be ordered.


----------

